
You (most likely) don't need a single-page application - Nextgrid
https://rjevski.io/you-don-t-need-a-single-page-application
======
Nextgrid
Author here - any feedback or criticism is appreciated if you feel like I've
missed something or to tell me I'm a complete idiot and don't know what I'm
doing.

